# Java Look And Feel- Welche gefallen euch am besten?



## JavaNooby (13. Jul 2009)

Kleines Thema rund ums design.

Welche Java Look and Feel kennt ihr so, und welche sind die top beliebtesten?

Mein persönlicher favorite ist nimubs zu finden unter : https://nimbus.dev.java.net/




Grüße,
JavaNooby


----------



## Marco13 (13. Jul 2009)

Mein Liebling ist getSystemLookAndFeelClassName  Aber nimbus ist schon ganz hübsch, das stimmt schon. (Seit Java 6 update 10(?) übrigens standardmäßig beim JDK mit eingebaut)


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

Ich finde auch das SystemLookAndFeel das Beste. Stell dir ml vor du hast 5 Java Programme und alle sehen anders aus, also ich fänd das nervig.


----------



## cosmic (13. Jul 2009)

Na und, ich hab auch grad 5 oder so programme offen, und keines sieht aus wie das andere, ist doch standard unter windows.


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

cosmic hat gesagt.:


> ist doch standard unter windows.



Ähm? Oo

1. Scheinbar gut, dass ich zu 99% Linux benutze
2. Ich weiß ja nicht mit was du arbeitest, aber erdrossel mal die Entwickler


----------



## Spi (13. Jul 2009)

also mir is irgendwie das WindowsLookAndFeel am liebsten^^


----------



## lotus (13. Jul 2009)

Also mir gefällt auch das Substance L&F ( https://substance.dev.java.net/see.html ) sehr gut!
Das ist meiner Meinung nach das schönste plattformunabhängige L&F.


----------



## Gastredner (13. Jul 2009)

Dito. Ich hatte bisher zwar keine großartige Möglichkeit, einmal richtig mit Substance zu arbeiten, aber das, was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist allein schon vom Optischen her praktisch ungeschlagen. Moderne Oberfläche, allerdings nicht mit so viel unnötigem Schnickschnack (z. B. die abgerundeten Scrollbalken bei Nimbus - bäh).


----------



## The_S (14. Jul 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Ähm? Oo



Objektorientiert? :-D



lotus hat gesagt.:


> Also mir gefällt auch das Substance L&F ( https://substance.dev.java.net/see.html ) sehr gut!
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach das schönste plattformunabhängige L&F.



Substance ist imho in keinster Weise für professionelle Anwendungen geeignet. Wenn man das absolut kitschige Design vernachlässigt, machen einem immer noch die zahlreichen Bugs zu schaffen.

System LaF oder was schönes von JGoodies :: Java User Interface Design


----------



## bygones (14. Jul 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> 1. Scheinbar gut, dass ich zu 99% Linux benutze


gibt es mittlerweilen ein annehmbares L&F unter Linux ?
zu meiner GUI zeit war das gelinde gesagt - uebel... richtig uebel

lol mein Favorit: Napkin Look & Feel


----------



## Noctarius (14. Jul 2009)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:


> gibt es mittlerweilen ein annehmbares L&F unter Linux ?



SystemLookAndFeel ^^

Meinte aber eher allgemein Windows. Immerhin bezog es sich auf die Aussage "ich hab auch grad 5 oder so programme offen, und keines sieht aus wie das andere, ist doch standard unter windows" - Scheinbar hat unter Windows jedes Programm ein anderes Aussehen. Kann ich mich zwar nur Beschränkt dran entsinnen (mal abgesehen von Dingen wie Steam oder 3D Modellern) aber naja ;-)


----------



## F4llen4ngel (15. Jul 2009)

Habe auch eine ganze Weile mit dem Substance L&F gearbeitet, bin dann aber schnell zu dem Synthetica Look and Feel gewechselt welches meiner Meinung nach wirklich herrausragend ist!


----------



## byte (15. Jul 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Ähm? Oo
> 
> 1. Scheinbar gut, dass ich zu 99% Linux benutze
> 2. Ich weiß ja nicht mit was du arbeitest, aber erdrossel mal die Entwickler



Er hat doch recht, es gibt zig Anwendungen mit einem eigenen L&F:
- Firefox
- Chrome
- Photoshop
- Acrobat Reader
- Office 2003
- Office 2007
- Paint.NET
- Winamp
- iTunes
...

Alle sehen anders aus. Finde ich auch alles andere als tragisch.

Was spricht gegen ein bißchen Innovation bzgl. Look and Feels?


----------

